# Halfords microfibre wheel brush



## monkeyboy24 (Nov 28, 2008)

I bought this in halfords 3 for 2 deal

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/ca...ushes-buckets/halfords-microfibre-wheel-brush

And so far can't fault it for price used with a normal detailing brush all the wheels I have cleaned have been easy and cone up so well do if you are on a budget and want a decent wheel brush I would strongly recommend this :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Cheers for that. Always like a bargain.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I've got a couple,great for clearing snow off of the cars.


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

I have had one of those really good, although quite soon after the metal inner part came away and I was left just with the microfibre and the sponge inside. I took the sponge out fastened it around the metal part with a couple of cable ties and then pushed it inside the microfibre again and stitched up around the handle.

Sounds a bit of a faff but then lasted over two years cleaning four cars a week until the metal inside bit finally rusted away. I went to get another but couldn't find them, so thanks for posting up, I will go and get one now.


----------



## marco1980 (Mar 10, 2016)

Had one before fell to bits after couple of months
:thumb:


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

I picked up a couple of wheel brushes from Halfords for a quid each when they changed the range a few months ago, they're not terrible but hardly top notch. I have fairly open wheels so they're not really of any use to me but I keep them for other cars. I use Halfords £4 wheel mitt on my wheels, like a noodle wash mitt but with fingers like a glove, and its great, allows me to get into all the spaces and for the money, it washes well too.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I bought one of these and it's ok for the money.


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/wheel-tyre-cleaning/halfords-microfibre-wheel-glove

I quite like the look of this for wheels


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

markcaughey said:


> http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/wheel-tyre-cleaning/halfords-microfibre-wheel-glove
> 
> I quite like the look of this for wheels


Thats the one I have, works great for me but like all wheel tools, it depends on the design of the wheels. The best way to clean my wheels is by hand rather than with a brush so this is perfect for the job.

Also lets you do this


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

GleemSpray said:


> I bought one of these and it's ok for the money.


Me too had one a month or so. So far so good, I did have to pull the cover back over the foam yesterday but does a good job for price :thumb:


----------



## joshAudiS1 (Dec 5, 2015)

markcaughey said:


> http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/wheel-tyre-cleaning/halfords-microfibre-wheel-glove
> 
> I quite like the look of this for wheels


got this a few weeks back - cant fault it. Works wonders on my tricky S1 alloys with some soapy water after letting some Bilberry do its thing.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

The kent ones from the bay of E's are a better quality product and are a similiar price!

Also has no metal parts which is always a bonus!


----------



## monkeyboy24 (Nov 28, 2008)

markcaughey said:


> http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/wheel-tyre-cleaning/halfords-microfibre-wheel-glove
> 
> I quite like the look of this for wheels


I know what I'm buying next :thumb:


----------



## Paul K (Dec 11, 2015)

Rayaan said:


> The kent ones from the bay of E's are a better quality product and are a similiar price!
> 
> Also has no metal parts which is always a bonus!


I've got these. I think you can also pick them up in the motoring section of B&Q


----------



## Chris H1 (Jan 30, 2016)

I ditched the handle part on my Halfrauds one & just used the long microfibre as its easy to feed around the inside of the wheels due to its shape with no danger of the metal part poking through.


----------



## monkeyboy24 (Nov 28, 2008)

I just bought a halfords wheel wash glove and wow with the microfibre wheel brush and bilberry wheel cleaner made like work of some bmw 745i alloy wheels


----------

